# Whats your favorite shrimp?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm debating what type of shrimp to put in a new tank i'm starting up.. so far im leaning towards OEBT or Blue bolts all though they are a bit pricey so i'm trying to find more cool looking shrimp. What is your favorite shrimp?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the one that doesn't die in my tank lol those blue rilli's are pretty cool, but I think most all shrimp are cool, more of a personal preference. Nice set-up up have for them


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I like OEBTs and CRS myself. That's an awesome scape you have there by the way. I'm sure it will look great when it all grows in.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I know you already have CBS CRSs so I won't mention that  how about BKK? I personally like BKK and OEBT... Isn't OBET rare one?? I'm not a shrimp expert..


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have seen a few people selling OEBT's.... kinda my backup plan since i decided i dont want to spend that much on blue bolts.

I do have CRS/CBS.. (mainly CBS for some reason..) so they will probably be my test subjects in the new tank until i figure out what to get and make sure the tank is stable.... the "blue velvet" shrimp also look kinda neat which i believe are a neo....

I'm itching to flood the tank but i think i may hold out a bit longer to let the HC root in a bit.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The scape you decided on looks amazing! 

I've always liked yellow shrimp (I have a thing for yellow...love gold/yellow Zoas to death). Wine Reds to me look absolutely amazing and the Suwalesi shrimp as well!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what is oebt?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

OEBT= Orange Eye Blue Tiger Shrimp


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

cocktail shrimp


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

wow! , beautiful


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

How about Red King Kong or Red Pandas? The red would contrast beautifully with the green. Plus, in my experience, they are a little hardier than BKKs. My RKKs are by far my favourite shrimp.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Grilled with lemon pepper seasoning, dipped in drawn butter


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bobsidd said:


> How about Red King Kong or Red Pandas? The red would contrast beautifully with the green. Plus, in my experience, they are a little hardier than BKKs. My RKKs are by far my favourite shrimp.


All TB's shouldn't have any difference in sensitivity... But yes, nice contrast


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Shift, I'll answer your message lateron.

PRL:


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

OEBT:


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

CBS SSS/SSS+


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Ive had blue tigers... they werent orange eyed but still they were amazing. Right now my favourites are my Mountain Fan shrimps. So cool and weird looking and I like how they just kinda chill out in the filter output all day fanning away and licking the stuff off their fans once in a while.

Amano shrimps are awesome too even though they're common I always like looking at mine scampering around in my planted community tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the suggestions


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Flower shrimp are my favorite. Get pretty big and they're super fun to watch filtering their food with their lil hands.


----------

